# Travel Talk > Round the World Travel >  Visit to Prague

## sajans

I've been hoping to go to Prague, what would the best season we can go there? Any recommendations on where and what to visit?

----------


## rennilewis

Prague is most beautiful city that makes you feel tat heaven on the earth. I visited Prague before 6 months that contain many heritage buildings and lots of natural site seeing. It is a wonderful city,Especially I like Praha,Church of St.Nicholas,Old town square and Lobkowicz Palace etc.

----------


## riverrider

Here are some of the most famous places to visit in Prague:

1. Prague Castle
2. The National Museum
3. Petrin Hill
4. Old New Synagogue
5. The Mucha Museum

----------


## ryanhollmans

Prague is an amazing place for traveling and living purpose. People can have an awesome travel experience by visiting Prague. Here I get such valuable information about Prague.

----------


## Jonnah12

wow.. Prague is my dream place aside from egypt.. i really really want to go there. hope to find an agency that offers packages for Prague travel.. any one??

----------


## sajans

I've been hoping to go to Prague, what would the best season we can go there? Any recommendations on where and what to visit?

----------


## rennilewis

Prague is most beautiful city that makes you feel tat heaven on the earth. I visited Prague before 6 months that contain many heritage buildings and lots of natural site seeing. It is a wonderful city,Especially I like Praha,Church of St.Nicholas,Old town square and Lobkowicz Palace etc.

----------


## riverrider

Here are some of the most famous places to visit in Prague:

1. Prague Castle
2. The National Museum
3. Petrin Hill
4. Old New Synagogue
5. The Mucha Museum

----------


## ryanhollmans

Prague is an amazing place for traveling and living purpose. People can have an awesome travel experience by visiting Prague. Here I get such valuable information about Prague.

----------


## Jonnah12

wow.. Prague is my dream place aside from egypt.. i really really want to go there. hope to find an agency that offers packages for Prague travel.. any one??

----------

